# Yet another BBSP thread...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, it didn't rain but we didn't have much light to work with either. I arrived just before the gates opened and met up with James and Arlon shortly afterwards. We shot around the fishing pier at 40 Acre Lake then traveled around the north side to the observation tower. From there we entered the hollow and did a lap around Elm Lake and ended by exploring the nontraveled parts of 40 Acre.

It was very cool and windy and I think that kept alot of th wildlife back in the woods away from the trails. We shot some wide stuff for the first thirty minutes or so then put on the telephotos and went hunting.

I sawthree species that are a little hard to come by there. First a kingfisher buzzed us in the hollow, then we were able to shoot a little green heron and an anahinga.

Unfortunately my results were below average. In all honesty the lack of light and the quarry being under cover made for very difficult shooting conditions. I hope we get a chance to do it again soon.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Part II*

This Carolina Wren was a little elusive...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Last Part*

The posse...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

If I may ask, who's who?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Well if I had to guess it would be left to right; Gator Nutz, Arlon and Rusty.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It was so cold, this guys eye kept freezing to his camera. At least I guess that's what was happening because this is how he looked every time I turned around..










Well there was one time when he was yelling about his fingers being stuck in his tripod.. Some professional..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Naww, that was a blue winged, purple belly, square billed blitzel stark..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Well if I had to guess it would be left to right; Gator Nutz, Arlon and Rusty.


Don't put too much cash down on that one...:dance:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

great pics, all of them. in that first landscape Rusty, i particularly like the curves on the seats because they seem to balance out all the other vertical lines. 

i always love seeing the photographer shots of other photographers. i can't believe how big those cameras are... who needs weight training when you're carrying around one of those things?!

more piccies please


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yea got it figured out now. I knew GN from the D40 but was not expected Arlon to have such big glass.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, your green heron shot is great. That shot teaches me the value of PATIENCE. Going out with folks like James and Rusty is a great way for us less experienced folks to learn a lot of good stuff. Thanks to both of these guys because they are very willing to share their knowledge with a newbie (got my histogram figured out too).

I shot this same bird but he just wouldn't get out of the cover. I gave up and left. Rusty stayed there for probably 20 minutes waiting on that bird. Looks like his patience paid off with a great clear shot. 

Thanks again guys. Definately want to do this again! Arlon


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

TooShallow said:


> Yea got it figured out now. I knew GN from the D40 but was not expected Arlon to have such big glass.


I just got that lens off ebay last week. It's an old purely manual early 80's lens, that's why it looks so big. Some modern lenses with twice the power are half the size. It showed up friday so saturday was the first time I've shot anything outside of my backyard. It's a different world for me for sure. I'm still struggling with using it on bugs though. I will figure it out just haven't had it long enough yet.. Arlon


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very fine work Rusty. I had a feeling you were hiding some great images in there. I'm sure there are many more so I look forward to seeing them soon. 
So my itty bitty camera gave me away huh? That shows you've been paying attention I am really liking it more everytime I take it out. It has some shortcomings that I wish it didn't, and we discussed some of these on Saturday, but the best thing for me to do now is just learn everything I can and get the most out of it. It has a whole lot more capability and I have only skimmed the surface. It really is a good camera if anyone is on a budget and wants a good entry level DSLR.
I really like the green heron too. I have a few shots of it and I will post one soon, if only as a help to other new photographers such as myself to illustrate some of the wrong things we do sometimes. By that I mean NOT THINKING. I did not pay enough attention to my framing before I took the shots and there is one stupid little branch running in front of the bird that just annoys the heck out of me. I can probably do something about it in Photoshop that will make it a little better but I hate having to do that. If I had just moved one foot to the right, it would not have been a problem. Live and learn. That just means I have to go back. 
All in all I could really get into more outings like that. It is a very good way for me to learn more things. I've always been better in classroom type situations rather than just reading a book and trying new things on my own. We will have to do it again soon. Everyone have a good week. Only 6 days until Saturday!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*So many ways...*

There are so many ways to take a bad image and shooting wildlife seems to remind me of all of them. I'm not sure how many times we discussed uncooperative subjects, but I know most of them were. This is somewhat new to me as well. I didn't get serious about it until last July when I bought the Bigma.

I think I understand the core components pretty well. You have to have a true desire to get that special shot. You have to make an investment in time spent shooting and equipment (although way too much emphasis is placed on equipment). In sort the more you shoot the more opportunities you'll have. You have to experiment and learn - especially from what doesn't work. I think Einstein said something akin to defining stupidity as doing the same thing over and over again exactly the same way and expecting a different result. You also must have a good understanding of photographic dynamics and composition. These are the controllables.

What's out of your hands are two enviromental issues - lighting and subjects. This is where we took our beating Saturday - not from a lack of desire, equipment or knowledge, but because it was a challenging day to shoot. The Green Heron shot is a great effort, but there are so many ways it could have been better...and that's what keeps me going.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots guys... makes me wish my schedule would have been different. 

So, the rogue's gallery lineup was Arlon; Rusty and then GN?  

Please keep posting these photo op's as they come up...I'm heading back up North for the summer soon, and hope I get out with some/all of you before that..Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Goatee - Gator_Nutz
clean shave - Rusty
Fu Man Chu - Arlon


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, we must have been seconds apart on the anahinga shots. I like your view better, it shows his feet well. I missed the feet (which are nice in my opinion) and got the bush!

Yes, it's a humbling experience.. You can certainly see the "rookie" mistakes here. I have a stick that looks like an arrow through the birds chest and missed those feet. Getting a nifty new old lens doesn't make one a good bird shooter..


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Yea but...*

Your shot is very crisp. It's a shame we couldn't get closer. Now that I look at the shot it almost looks like he's trying to pull the stick out!!! 

I did a little digging and it "a-n-h-i-n-g-a" not "a-n-a-h-i-n-g-a". Unlike many aquatic birds it doesn't have oil glands to make it bouyant when it's in the water. That's why they're often seen drying their wings in the sun.

I say next time we put james in the water to get a shot like this one - we'll watch for gators. 

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/cary_wien/IMG_9982.jpg/view_large.html


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Soooo, just how much of focal length is needed when you guys go out there? I've only got my kit 55-200, nothing more. But I really get inspired by everyone's nature shots.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*More is better...*

but it depends on how cooperative the animals are. I shot there for six months with your focal range and felt like I had some very good stuff. On a day like we had though the natives were a bit skittish. Longer focal lengths are also a disadvantage when it's real wwwwwwwwindy.



my3peas said:


> Soooo, just how much of focal length is needed when you guys go out there? I've only got my kit 55-200, nothing more. But I really get inspired by everyone's nature shots.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

Not sure what I said to you here, but I'm sorry... 

Good thing I've got that belly in from to set off the weight of that pack.



Arlon said:


> Naww, that was a blue winged, purple belly, square billed blitzel stark..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Actually I think he was making rude remarks about having left his hat in the truck... The wind was bringing out the "color" in our language from time to time..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Your shot is very crisp. It's a shame we couldn't get closer. Now that I look at the shot it almost looks like he's trying to pull the stick out!!!
> 
> I say next time we put james in the water to get a shot like this one - we'll watch for gators.
> 
> http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/cary_wien/IMG_9982.jpg/view_large.html


That's a great plan. I can bring a few ziplock baggies for him to put his camera in next time! Should be a little warmer too..


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

All I can say is, man I gotta lay off the Whataburgers. Thanks a lot Rusty Sorry, I draw the line at swimming with the gators.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my take on that green heron and the rookie mistake that I sometimes make. I wasn't paying attention and my shot had an ugly stick running across the bird's body. The second pic is the same image (cropped a bit different) after I tried my hand at "fixing" it. I sort of messed up the feathers on his back. I think with some time and patience we can "fix" almost anything.


----------

